# Hooking up new home theater



## Show900 (Jun 27, 2018)

So I’m probably making this out to be way more complicated then it should be but here’s my issue.... so I got a new home theater (Sony strdh590) and I’m only hooking up cable box and surround sound speakers. Here’s my issue.... I could go with the hdmi arc and everything work great.... but I wanna be able to watch sports and listen to the built in radio on the home theater all at the same time. And if I go hdmi arc I can’t do that. So I was thinking about wiring the cable box right to the tv (like you would do if you didn’t have a home theater), and then running a digital optical cable from the tv or cable box to the home theater. Is this possible? There’s no “input” channel for just the digital optical cable. I guess I’d have to run AV cords along with digital optical cord?? What my easiest way to do this? It all comes down to the fact the I wanna be able to watch sports (with no sound) and listen to the radio through the surround speakers at the same time. I would also use the surround sound speakers with my cable channels. It’s just since to a ball game on and the radio on at the same time sometimes. Thanks!!!!


----------

